

New podcast analyzing every minute of Star Wars, individually - apeconmyth
http://www.starwarsminute.com

======
stopbits
I have been doing a minute by minute podcast analysis of The Big Lebowski
since last year and some of our episodes are almost two hours.
[http://gutterballs.tv](http://gutterballs.tv)

~~~
JacksonGariety
I'm doing the same movie frame-by-frame:

[http://jacksongariety.com/journals/the-big-lebowski-
project](http://jacksongariety.com/journals/the-big-lebowski-project)

:)

~~~
HelpfulBot
By "frame-by-frame", do you mean "shot-by-shot"?

~~~
JacksonGariety
How is frame any less correct?

~~~
HelpfulBot
In film, a 'frame' is a single photographic exposure. A movie typically
consists of 24 or 30 frames per second.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Film_frame](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Film_frame)

By contrast, a "shot" is "a series of frames, that runs for an uninterrupted
period of time."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shot_(filmmaking)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shot_\(filmmaking\))

~~~
sk00byd00
Personally I took the phrase 'frame-by-frame' to be a figure of speech.

"A figure of speech is the use of a word or a phrase, which ascend from its
literal interpretation."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Figure_of_speech](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Figure_of_speech)

I think the comment author was just trying to emphasize they were trying to be
thorough, a bit like when police say they will search an area with a fine-
toothed comb. No reasonable person expects the police to use actual combs.

~~~
HelpfulBot
Frame is a technical term that has a precise meaning in this context.

------
iterationx
The analysis of "Minute 8" is 16 minutes and 14 seconds.

------
damon_c
In my opinion, they could have gone into "a long time ago, in a galaxy far far
away" a bit more...

~~~
greedoinaspeedo
A dissertation could be written about "a long time ago, in a galaxy far far
away." That phrase is also a hypnotic induction all by itself. And as that
sinks in, consider that someone told me that Star Wars' past is Dune's
present.

~~~
lukifer
My understanding is that Dune is Earth's future
([http://dune.wikia.com/wiki/Earth](http://dune.wikia.com/wiki/Earth)), so
that doesn't really fit. :)

But the opening line of Star Wars is truly impressive in its economy and
efficacy. It tells the viewer all that they need to know so that they have
permission to accept the truly fantastic. No need to connect it to Earth or
anything vaguely familiar, no reason to wonder if this "future" could really
happen, because everything they're seeing has already happened. It even has a
beautiful rhythm and cadence, despite never being spoken aloud.

That iconic phrase is one of many little touches that prevents Episode IV from
slipping into the silly B-movie niche occupied by so much prior sci-fi.

~~~
jonnathanson
Correct; Dune is meant to take place in the far future of our galaxy. Star
Wars is a "far away" galaxy and in the distant past.

The "long time ago / far away" disclaimer is brilliant in a number of ways,
not the least of which is that it helps the viewer suspend disbelief. It's
also an elegant way to future-proof the technology, clothing choices, etc., on
display in the movie. If Star Wars had made a claim about being the _future_
of _our_ galaxy, it would age pretty badly (the way that the "futuristic"
inventions in Star Trek tend not to age well; consumer technology tends to
advance more quickly than projections thereof).

------
greedoinaspeedo
Every minute of Star Wars gets 15 minutes of fame.

------
tathastu
...just in case reading HN doesn't waste enough of your time.

------
baddox
I like this idea, but it would work better for films that actually have some
substance.

~~~
sentenza
Then maybe an acutal filmmakers perspective on why the prequels are bad might
be the right thing for you. In case you haven't seen it before:

[http://redlettermedia.com/plinkett/star-wars/star-wars-
episo...](http://redlettermedia.com/plinkett/star-wars/star-wars-
episode-1-the-phantom-menace)

~~~
baddox
In fact, that's exactly what I was thinking of when I claimed that the Star
Wars films have no substance.

